# Un mot en couleur dans Notes !



## Rollmops (22 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous  

J’ai retrouvé dans une ancienne note dans l’appli Notes un mot qui est en couleur !

Comment suis-je arrivé à faire ça ?

Je ne m’en souviens pas…


----------



## Rollmops (23 Septembre 2020)

J’ajoute que j’avais aussi réussi à surligner en jaune !


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2020)

Menu déroulant Format -> police ?
Y'a pas que les boutons dans la vie


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Menu déroulant Format -> police ?


Raccourci clavier, cmd T, comme d'habitude


----------



## Gwen (23 Septembre 2020)

Sur iPhone il n'y a pas de touche Cmd


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Sur iPhone il n'y a pas de touche Cmd


C'est pas faux !


----------



## Rollmops (23 Septembre 2020)

Je parlais de Notes sur un Ipad…


----------



## Garkam (23 Septembre 2020)

Rollmops a dit:


> Je parlais de Notes sur un Ipad…



Alors une note créée sur Mac puis synchronisée


----------



## Rollmops (23 Septembre 2020)

Oui, c’était bien ça ! 
Merci Garkam .


----------

